# Wer ist ein Onkelz Fan?



## Manitu2007 (1. November 2010)

Guten morgen ihr lieben, gerade zieh ich mir a.d.i.o.z.z rein und live in berlin und dabei kam mir der gedanke wer is wirklich ein onkel?.. abgesehen davon was kevin vor kurzem für scheiße gebaut hat wer hält noch zu den onkelz?

darüber kann man lange diskutieren aber egal


stefan is immer noch leader also er is nicht auf den drogentripp gekommen nach der auflösung


verzeiht wenn ich ich wunden aufgerissen habe aber wollte mal wissen wie ihr dazu steht

würd werstmal eure meinung wissen


mfg


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

das passt wohl wenn überhaupt eher in den foren teil über musik 

und ich versteh nicht so ganz deine frage, willst du jetzt wissen wer die onkelz noch hört oder was?


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. November 2010)

sry wenn fehl am platz bitte verschieben, 

jein ich meine wer onkelz wirklich noch hört und als philosophie betrachtet...


denke mal is mehr als off topic in sachen musik *grins*

nein ich meine nur wer steht nun noch hinter den onkelz nach der geschichte die kevin  verzapft hat, immerhin bin ich im forum aktiv und weis von stefan es wird die onkelz in der konstelazion nicht mehr geben daher wollte ich diese mehr oder weniger kontroverse diskusion starten

halt was ihr davon hält


----------



## Haxxler (1. November 2010)

/verschoben


Ach ja und bitte reisst euch hier zusammen. Ich will hier keine politische Diskussion haben. Diskutiert über die Musik und bleibt freundlich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2010)

Was Kevin angestellt hat war zweifellos ganz dicke Scheiße.
Es stimmt mich sehr traurig das er wieder so abgestürzt ist nachdem er es eigentlich einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen hatte.
Ich denke mal die Auflösung der Onkelz hat ihm auch nicht gut getan, da Stefan jetzt nicht mehr auf ihn aufpassen kann.

Aber Onkelz bleiben Onkelz und die haben mir immer in schweren Zeiten geholfen, daher werde ich ihnen wegen sowas garantiert nicht abschwören.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber Onkelz bleiben Onkelz und die haben mir immer in schweren Zeiten geholfen, daher werde ich ihnen wegen sowas garantiert nicht abschwören.



Same here.

Mal schauen, wann hier die ersten Richtungs-Vorwürfe antanzen.


----------



## Dracun (1. November 2010)

Alle Onkelz Hörer sind rechtsradikal ... *nicht*



ne Spaß i hör die Musik ja selbst, aber als Fan würde ich mich net bezeichnen xD
Mir haben ja immer die Solo´s am besten gefallen 


*hach* in Jugenderinnerungen schwelg


----------



## Gerti (1. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber Onkelz bleiben Onkelz und die haben mir immer in schweren Zeiten geholfen, daher werde ich ihnen wegen sowas garantiert nicht abschwören.



Dito³

Und ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass sich Pe, Gonzo und Stephan Weidner von Kevins "Unfall" distanziert haben und meinten, dass dies nicht der Kevin ist, der mit ihnen durch dick und dünn gegangen ist, als sie noch gespielt haben.
Aber ich finde, deswegen darf man jetzt nicht generell auf die Onkelz schließen.

Die Onkelz sind eine der besten deutschen Bands, oder wer schafft noch sowas wie am Lautitz Ring!? Ich denke die Bands kann man an einer Hand abzählen 

Edit: Ah, hier ich hab die "Quelle": http://onkelz.de/blog/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2010)

Die Lieder sind große Klasse.
Vor allem, weil sie sich nicht auf eine lebenslage beschränken. Sie sind direkt aus dem Leben und zu jeder Situation gibt es mMn ein Lied das passt.
Ich höre zwar teilweise mehr andere Sachen, aber Onkelz haben immer noch einen Stammplatz


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2010)

Onkelz fürs Leben! Scheiss auf ihre Fehler am Anfang, jeder macht mal Fehler, wichtig ist es, was draus zu lernen und sie zu bereuen!

Eine der besten Bands dies je gegeben hat... haben ausgesprochen was tausende Jugendliche gedacht und gefühlt haben und sind immer eine Stütze gewesen. 25 Jahre lang kompromisslose Musik und trotzdem Nr. 1, soll erst mal einer nachmachen... Schade das Kevin jetzt so abgestürzt ist, hätts wirklich nicht gebraucht!

Na ja in dem Sinne: Viva los tioz.

EdIt: Was evtl noch einige interessieren können sind ähnliche Bands. (Nicht vom Gerne sondern vom Stil her ._.)

Da gäbe es:

-Frei.Wild
-Berserker 
-Massendefekt
-Kärbholz

falls noch jemand ein paar weiss kann er sie gerne nennen 

*Und ALLE der Bands oben haben weniger als 0 mit Faschismus und co. kg. zu tun bevor die 1. hier antanzen.*


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. November 2010)

ich höre Onkels auch seit knapp 20 Jahren,sie waren die Wegbegleiter meiner Jugend und nein ich bin nicht rechts und war es auch nie. Gegen die ewigen Vorurteile war man all die Jahre machtlos, in vielen Köpfen ist einfach Böhse Onkelz=rechtsradikale Musik.

Ich hab leider mit ansehen müssen wie es mit Kevin immer weiter Berg ab ging, mal wurde es besser und mal war es schlimmer als vorher. Das sich deswegen die Onelz irgendwann auflösen würden war mir klar. Ja das war der Grund,falls es einige noch nicht wussten, nicht etwa weil sie kein Bock mehr hatten. 
Es wird auch nie eine Wiedervereinigung geben(denn ich denke Kevin bekommt die Kurve nicht mehr) und ohne Kevin sind es halt nicht die Böhsen Onkelz, er ist die Stimme der Onkelz und über Stephans Gesangskünste brauchen wir wohl nicht reden.....


----------



## Independent (1. November 2010)

Ich bin durch die Onkelz von der rechten Szene weggekommen. 

Genauer gesagt haben die Onkelz nich mal ne rechte Vergangenheit.


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich bin durch die Onkelz von der rechten Szene weggekommen.
> 
> Genauer gesagt haben die Onkelz nich mal ne rechte Vergangenheit.



Na ja, die ganz ersten Lieder hatten schon rechtsextreme Inhalte, jedoch waren diese Lieder so unwichtig und lächerlich klein im Vergleich zu dem, was die Onkelz geleistet haben das es einfach nur Panne ist eine ganze Band alleine darauf aufzuhängen... die Onkelz haben wohl als bestes Beispiel in Sachen Vernunft und Lernfähigkeit gedient...


----------



## MoK (1. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Lieder sind große Klasse.
> Vor allem, weil sie sich nicht auf eine lebenslage beschränken. Sie sind direkt aus dem Leben und zu jeder Situation gibt es mMn ein Lied das passt.
> Ich höre zwar teilweise mehr andere Sachen, aber Onkelz haben immer noch einen Stammplatz



AIGHT und das sag ich als liebhaber elektronischer klangkunst... 

Thoor, die onkelz hatten aber auch ne punkvergangenheit, nur dies wird gerne in den medien totgeschwiegen... (warum versöhnen wenn man spalten kann)

Edith: 

habe die aufnahmen von kevins verhandlung gesehn und es ist traurig zu sehn wie dieser mann abgebaut hat....
tippe auf hohen drogenkonsum... Alk und H


----------



## Gerti (2. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> habe die aufnahmen von kevins verhandlung gesehn und es ist traurig zu sehn wie dieser mann abgebaut hat....
> tippe auf hohen drogenkonsum... Alk und H



Den erkennt man ja garnicht mehr wieder o.O Der sieht jetzt eher nach Zombie aus... Schade, dass es so mit ihm nach dem Ende der Onkelz so bergab geht


----------



## SilentBob23 (2. November 2010)

Ich werde immer die Onkelz höhren, und auch hinter stehen. Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich hinter Kevin stehen kann nach der scheiße die er gebaut hat und wie er sich auch gegenüber denn angehörigen der opfer benimmt.


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Den erkennt man ja garnicht mehr wieder o.O Der sieht jetzt eher nach Zombie aus... Schade, dass es so mit ihm nach dem Ende der Onkelz so bergab geht



Na ja im Ernst, ich hoffe für ihn ganz persönlich das er im Knast von den Drogen und dem Alkohol wegkommt und so ein halbwegs vernünfitges Leben führen wird....


----------



## Firun (2. November 2010)

Ich höre sie ab und an , mit 14 habe ich die mal Live gesehen war schon cool.

Die Texte mag ich halt am meisten von ihnen , sind ein paar echt gute Stücke in den ganzen Jahren rausgekommen.


----------



## Landerson (11. November 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Warum denken soviele Leute das die Boesen Onkelz rechtsradikale Lieder haben oder gar selbst rechts sind?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja, die ganz ersten Lieder hatten schon rechtsextreme Inhalte,



und soweit ich weiß haben die sich damals in eher rechten kreisen aufgehalten :O


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und soweit ich weiß haben die sich damals in eher rechten kreisen aufgehalten :O



Jaein... sie waren damals nach ihrer Punkphase von der Skinheadphase begeistert (also die echten Skins, nicht der Faschoabschaum) und sind dann, als die Skinheads immer mehr von Faschos unterwanderten irgendwie beinahe mitreingerutscht, unter anderem weil sie knatsch mit einer türkischen gang hatten...

@Landerson:

Vermutlich weil sie in ihren Anfangszeiten Lieder wie "Türken raus" und "Deutschland den Deutschen" gemacht haben... jedoch nie veröffentlich, oder vor einem Publikum von mehr als 300 Leuten gespielt... als sie mehr oder weniger bekannt waren haben sie zahlreiche konzerte für opfer rechter gewalt gegeben, und sich eindeutig von der rechten szene distanziert (sieht man in Liederin wie ohne mich, deutschland im herbst, und auch noch anderen...). da sie sich weigerten ihren Namen zu ändern, und kompromisslos die musik gemacht haben die ihnen gefallen hat, und das gesagt haben was sie denken wurde sie halt immer mehr zum feind der medien. unter anderem MTV, der grösste spackensender auf erden... in den Zeitungen wurden sie auch 20 jahre nach ihrer Startzeit stets als "band mit verbindungen zur rechten szene" titluiert... na ja ich sag mal so: die onkelz sind für mich DAS paradebeispiel das sich menschen ändern können und das es sich nicht lohnt, leute danach zu beurteilen, was vor 25 jahren war... all die onkelz hasser und fascho schreier sollen bitte zuerst mal 25 jahre lang IHRE musik spielen, dabei alle stadions in deutschland füllen und den lausitzring bitte auch gleich noch. und zwar ohne unterstützung von medien, musiksendern und ähnlichem...


----------



## Independent (11. November 2010)

Sie haben sich in der Skinhead(unpolitisch) und Punkrockszene aufgehalten. Danach waren sie Metaler. 

Rechte Lieder haben Sie nur "Türken Raus". Das haben sie als Punks gemacht,weil sie sich mit 16 regelmäßig mit Türken gekloppt haben (ohne hintergrund). 

Ansonsten gibts nichts rechtes über die Onkelz zu berichten, alles Lügen der Gutmenschen-Arschkriecherpresse.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Danach waren sie Metaler.



das wage ich aber zu bezweifeln! soweit ich weiß haben die eine zeit lang auch mal vermehrt heavy metal einflüsse in ihrer musik gehabt aber metal waren sie nie


----------



## Landerson (11. November 2010)

Also waren sie mal in der rechten Szene, sind dann aber davon abgekommen. Nun kleept aber immernoch das rechte Image an ihnen. Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Gerti (12. November 2010)

Naja, so kann mans nicht sagen. Ihre Szene in der sie waren, wurde mit der Zeit immer rechter (was sie anfangs nicht war) und dann sind sie ausgestiegen. Zumindest hab ichs so in Erinnerung^^


----------



## Independent (12. November 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also waren sie mal in der rechten Szene, sind dann aber davon abgekommen. Nun kleept aber immernoch das rechte Image an ihnen. Verstehe ich das richtig? [/font]



Nein, als sie Skinheads waren, gab es in Deutschland einen Umschwung in der Szene. Aus vielen Skinheads wurden "Boneheads"-Naziskins. Als das passierte haben sich die Onkelz abgekapselt. 

Die Onkelz waren NIE rechts, egal was man sich erzählt. Es gab keine rechte Vergangenheit. Ihr könnt gerne Quellen ranziehen. Ich kann Sie wiederlegen. Ich will nur bilden

Und ja Sie waren Metaler..zumindest äußerlich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

es gibt viele menschen die lange haare haben und keine "metaller" sind, die onkelz hatten heavy metal einflüsse aber gespielt haben sie es nicht und sie hatten auch nichts mit der szene zu tun


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Nein, als sie Skinheads waren, gab es in Deutschland einen Umschwung in der Szene. Aus vielen Skinheads wurden "Boneheads"-Naziskins. Als das passierte haben sich die Onkelz abgekapselt.
> 
> Die Onkelz waren NIE rechts, egal was man sich erzählt. Es gab keine rechte Vergangenheit.



bis auf ein oder zwei rechte lieder und dass sie selbst gesagt haben früher in der rechten szene verkehrt zu haben 

aber np

bö


----------



## Gerti (12. November 2010)

Also ich habe die Onkelz immer unter (Deutsch)Rock eingeordnet. Aber auf keinen Fall ist dass Metal, was die machen/gemacht haben


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Nein, als sie Skinheads waren, gab es in Deutschland einen Umschwung in der Szene. Aus vielen Skinheads wurden "Boneheads"-Naziskins. Als das passierte haben sich die Onkelz abgekapselt.
> 
> Die Onkelz waren NIE rechts, egal was man sich erzählt. Es gab keine rechte Vergangenheit. Ihr könnt gerne Quellen ranziehen. Ich kann Sie wiederlegen. Ich will nur bilden
> 
> Und ja Sie waren Metaler..zumindest äußerlich^^



Kann man nichtmehr dazu sagen, tip top auf den Punkt gebracht :-)

Und die Onkelz hatten ihre ganz eigene Art von Musik, von Heavy Metal, zu Deutschrock und noch anderem Zeuch... das ist auch das was für mich die Onklez mit auszeichnet, sie haben sich halt nirgends reinzwängen lassen sondern getan, was ihnen Spass gemacht hat.


----------

